# Better than the Bear



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

> http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2011/06/countdown_to_football_68_days.html
> 
> Les Miles is the butt of many jokes about his hat, his grass chewing and his clock management. But it's usually the LSU coach that ends up having the last laugh.
> 
> ...



I figured all you haters would get a kick out of knowing that Miles is about to surpass your coaching legends soon.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

oh wait................ never mind................


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jun 28, 2011)

not quite!!!! Les Miles is a character for sure. Apples and oranges here. Miles record as a head coach: 90-38. Impressive!!! Bear Bryant's record as a head coach: 323–85–17...try again about 300 games from now


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2011)

The non conference record is not that impressive due to the type of non conference teams you play this day in time (cupcakes). I would have to say the in conference record is pretty impressive. I bet Miles has more wins vs. better teams in 90 wins than Bryant in the 323. Cupcakes were in conference in Bryant's day, no more.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

riprap said:


> The non conference record is not that impressive due to the type of non conference teams you play this day in time (cupcakes). I would have to say the in conference record is pretty impressive. I bet Miles has more wins vs. better teams in 90 wins than Bryant in the 323. Cupcakes were in conference in Bryant's day, no more.



Negative. Just look at the Bama record for the 1970's and the teams played and rankings. USCw, Washington, Miami, Virginia Tech, etc... and in that time Ole Miss and Miss. State were actually ranked often. 
 I have no doubt that Bears records will all be eclipsed in time but that won't change his legend for us Tiders.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

Sniper Bob said:


> not quite!!!! Les Miles is a character for sure. Apples and oranges here. Miles record as a head coach: 90-38. Impressive!!! Bear Bryant's record as a head coach: 323–85–17...try again about 300 games from now



Obviously Miles hasn't been at LSU for 25 years, that's why the writer is talking about winning percentage and not total games won. So that's why he states that Miles has a better winning percentage than Bear Bryant.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Obviously Miles hasn't been at LSU for 25 years, that's why the writer is talking about winning percentage and not total games won. So that's why he states that Miles has a better winning percentage than Bear Bryant.


...over the first 5 seasons?...Myles inherited a much better team than Bear over that same period...try again


----------



## LittleHolder (Jun 28, 2011)

Sniper Bob said:


> not quite!!!! Les Miles is a character for sure. Apples and oranges here. Miles record as a head coach: 90-38. Impressive!!! Bear Bryant's record as a head coach: 323–85–17...try again about 300 games from now



Amen!  Les Miles compared to the Bear?  Pour me one of those drinks!  Got to be good stuff.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> ...over the first 5 seasons?...Myles inherited a much better team than Bear over that same period...try again



That is such a weak excuse. And it's Miles not Myles 



LittleHolder said:


> Amen!  Les Miles compared to the Bear?  Pour me one of those drinks!  Got to be good stuff.



The funny thing about it is the article came from an Alabama newspaper. Geaux figure...


----------



## tigerfan (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree that Les may have inherited a better team then Bear Bryant, but Les was also not allowed to sign 100+ players.  Easy to rebuild when you can recruit the equivalent to 4-5 modern day teams.  

Relax Bama fans, I'm not saying that he cheated.  Bear brought us the modern day rules, they were not in place when he coached.  Modern day football owes a lot to the Bear.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jun 28, 2011)

Tired of the off season...let's line them up and knock some heads....Roll Tide!!!


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Negative. Just look at the Bama record for the 1970's and the teams played and rankings. USCw, Washington, Miami, Virginia Tech, etc... and in that time Ole Miss and Miss. State were actually ranked often.
> I have no doubt that Bears records will all be eclipsed in time but that won't change his legend for us Tiders.



I didn't do too much digging, but no bowl games for Miami and Virginia Tech, 2-2 against USCw and two bowl games for Washington in the 70's.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jun 28, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> I agree that Les may have inherited a better team then Bear Bryant, but Les was also not allowed to sign 100+ players.  Easy to rebuild when you can recruit the equivalent to 4-5 modern day teams.
> 
> Relax Bama fans, I'm not saying that he cheated.  Bear brought us the modern day rules, they were not in place when he coached.  Modern day football owes a lot to the Bear.



They all work within the guidelines they are given...if not they get smacked...look at Bama in the early 2000's....we payed!!!! Break the rules take a smackdown!!! As it should be.


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2011)

riprap said:


> I didn't do too much digging, but no bowl games for Miami and Virginia Tech, 2-2 against USCw and two bowl games for Washington in the 70's.



Also 1 bowl for Miss State and 3 for Ole Miss. The bear had a 5-4 nd 1 tie in bowl records for the 70's. They did make it to a bowl all 10 years.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 28, 2011)

General Neyland is in a league by himself . Even the Bear admitted that Robert Neyland taught him everything he knowed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 28, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> General Neyland is in a league by himself . Even the Bear admitted that Robert Neyland taught him everything he knowed.



Has anything ever happened in college football that Tennessee should not get credit for?


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jun 28, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> General Neyland is in a league by himself . Even the Bear admitted that Robert Neyland taught him everything he knowed.



Can I get that exact quote from Bear Bryant and a verifiable source it came from.....


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jun 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Has anything ever happened in college football that Tennessee should not get credit for?



exactly!!!


----------



## gin house (Jun 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I figured all you haters would get a kick out of knowing that Miles is about to surpass your coaching legends soon.



  This should make the uga/usc comparison posts look very small........you trying to stir some for sure


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> General Neyland is in a league by himself . Even the Bear admitted that Robert Neyland taught him everything he knowed.



he knowed???? 

Man, that is priceless.... 

Tennessee grammar at it's best.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

gin house said:


> This should make the uga/usc comparison posts look very small........you trying to stir some for sure



Les Miles is 4-2 against Bama. 

These bammers know that he's a great coach, that's why they spend so much time hatin' on him.


----------



## gin house (Jun 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Les Miles is 4-2 against Bama.
> 
> These bammers know that he's a great coach, that's why they spend so much time hatin' on him.



  Never a dull moment with you is there?   Just wait till the bammers wake up tomorrow, you'll get a "lively discussion"


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 28, 2011)

Sniper Bob said:


> Can I get that exact quote from Bear Bryant and a verifiable source it came from.....


.....


> FROM BEAR BRYANT'S BOOK
> 
> Bear personally set the record straight...
> 
> ...


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope the OP is really not serious about this.


----------



## stravis (Jun 29, 2011)

In his first two years at AU, Chizik is 22-5. That makes his winning percentage 81.5%. So he's better than both of them, right?



(I'm kidding, calm down)


----------



## DSGB (Jun 29, 2011)

CMR was 61-17 after his first six seasons. Just sayin'.......

What's Miles' record against UGA?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 29, 2011)

DSGB said:


> CMR was 61-17 after his first six seasons. Just sayin'.......
> 
> What's Miles' record against UGA?



Miles is 1-2 against Georgia. 

But Miles has a national championship to his credit... Richt does not. 

Now... shouldn't you Georgia guys be out looking for some linemen or something???


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jun 29, 2011)

*Forgive us*



South GA Dawg said:


> Has anything ever happened in college football that Tennessee should not get credit for?



The past is all we have to hold on to.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> .....



Not often that i agree with you but you are right THIS time.
Bear did have a lot of respect for Neyland(Shug Jordan too for that matter).


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 29, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> The past is all we have to hold on to.



Brother I feel your pain.


----------



## Bhrama (Jun 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Now... shouldn't you Georgia guys be out looking for some linemen or something???



HEY! That's a low blow!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 29, 2011)

Les, this guy thinks you suck

http://collegefootballpundit.com/2011/06/21/the-10-worst-coaches-in-college-football/


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 29, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Les, this guy thinks you suck
> 
> http://collegefootballpundit.com/2011/06/21/the-10-worst-coaches-in-college-football/



I just read that crap they call an article. 

That is possibly the worst list I have ever seen: Jimbo Fisher, Mark Richt, Dooley, Muschamp, Mack Brown, and yours truly. 

Clearly the blogger is an idiot of epic proportions and has no clue about the sport. He just listed some of the top coaches in the sport including 6 of 10 that have coached on national championship teams.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Obviously Miles hasn't been at LSU for 25 years, that's why the writer is talking about winning percentage and not total games won. So that's why he states that Miles has a better winning percentage than Bear Bryant.



Still talking apples and oranges, this is a pure example of how one may misuse statistics to make an invalid conclusion.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 5, 2011)

*2010 LSU vs Alabama*



David Mills said:


> Still talking apples and oranges, this is a pure example of how one may misuse statistics to make an invalid conclusion.



24 -21... no invalid conclusion there


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 24 -21... no invalid conclusion there



After Muschamp wins Florida's opener he will have a 1.000 winning percentage as an SEC coach and be the greatest in the history of the conference.  Now since he will only have coached one game (OOC nonetheless) we have to obviously look at winning percentage and not total wins.


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 5, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> After Muschamp wins Florida's opener he will have a 1.000 winning percentage as an SEC coach and be the greatest in the history of the conference.  Now since he will only have coached one game (OOC nonetheless) we have to obviously look at winning percentage and not total wins.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Still talking apples and oranges, this is a pure example of how one may misuse statistics to make an invalid conclusion.



The article used the following criteria: "Rank is by winning percentage for coaches who have coached at least 10 years total and have coached at least 5 years for team(s) at any time associated with the SEC"

Perhaps if you disagree with the author of the article, you should contact him:  Mark Inabinett @ www.AL.com

Until then, I'll take great pride in knowing that Miles has beat out the Bear!


----------



## Hogtown (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Les..... If I were you I'd keep a sharp eye on any trees you may have in your yard.. just saying...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I figured all you haters would get a kick out of knowing that Miles is about to surpass your coaching legends soon.



He won't live that long..


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He won't live that long..



I'll have you know that 11 win seasons, eating grass, and beating Bama every 2 out of 3 times equates to a mighty fine and long life here on the bayou!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

Today's factoid: Only three coaches in SEC history have won 11 or more games in a season four times -- Alabama's Bear Bryant, Tennessee's Phillip Fulmer, and LSU's Les Miles. 

And some think that Saban is the better coach.


----------



## stravis (Aug 10, 2011)

Only one coach in the SEC has won a national championship in 50% of his seasons as an SEC head coach.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

stravis said:


> Only one coach in the SEC has won a national championship in 50% of his seasons as an SEC head coach.



Yes but it also took him 50% of his salary to pay his players to win it.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 10, 2011)

My favorite LSU t-shirt reads - 

***Lose Les, Win More...***

WOO HOO...

Te


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> My favorite LSU t-shirt reads -
> 
> ***Lose Les, Win More...***
> 
> ...



Here's my favorite t-shirt


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 10, 2011)

How Comeaux really feels about Les Miles....



Les Miles said:


> We suck and Les Miles is an idiot of epic proportions. His clock management issues are atrocious and our offense is weak at best. Lucky to be 5-0 and get the win today against the vols. Next week we head to Gainesville to play with the gators. Not going to be a pretty sight...






Les Miles said:


> It's hard to keep defending the man even though he has a good winning record, a SEC and a national championship on his resume. He is just a kooky coach with some odd-ball character traits. I will be glad when he is gone.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> How Comeaux really feels about Les Miles....



Don't be hatin' on the hat 
Or I'll be forced to go dig up some of the love-fest post that you made about fat Phil and Kiffin. 

And yeah, I said those things in the heat of the moment. But I have seen the light. Its amazing what another 11 win season can do for your thought process. 

Now run along and study up on that new 4-4-5 defense yall run up there on Rocky Top. I know it still burns you up to know that we beat you... again.


----------



## Resica (Aug 10, 2011)

Fair weather fan?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 10, 2011)

Who is les miles?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Who is les miles?



The guy that called this play against your team.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 10, 2011)

I loved that play...it was a well executed play at the perfect time.  Hated it as a gamecock fan but the play was great.


Is LSU the only team in the BCS era to have 2 losses and win the NC?  That always seemed very lucky to me on how they made it in.  Were you saying Miles had no luck it was all skill?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> I loved that play...it was a well executed play at the perfect time.  Hated it as a gamecock fan but the play was great.
> 
> 
> Is LSU the only team in the BCS era to have 2 losses and win the NC?  That always seemed very lucky to me on how they made it in.  Were you saying Miles had no luck it was all skill?



Yes, they were the first team to win 2 BCS championships and the first team to win one with two OT losses in 2007. 

During the 2007 season Les rolled the dice and made a lot of gutsy calls. The Florida game was crazy. But he must have a large set because it all worked out in the end.

BTW - the look on Spurrier's face after that play was priceless.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I figured all you haters would get a kick out of knowing that Miles is about to surpass your coaching legends soon.



Take your rose colored glasses off you retro-hippie...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Take your rose colored glasses off you retro-hippie...



Why you hatin' on the hat??? I provide the below quotes and video as proof of my greatness. 



> Les Miles is 4-2 against Bama.
> 
> These bammers know that he's a great coach, that's why they spend so much time hatin' on him.





> Today's factoid: Only three coaches in SEC history have won 11 or more games in a season four times -- Alabama's Bear Bryant, Tennessee's Phillip Fulmer, and LSU's Les Miles.
> 
> And some think that Saban is the better coach.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Why you hatin' on the hat??? I provide the below quotes as proof of my greatness.



So Les is comparable to Phat Phil!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So Les is comparable to Phat Phil!!!



#1 - Don't be quoting my post till I'm through carefully skewing the facts. 

#2 - Unlike Phat Phil, I usually win my SEC championship games.


----------



## Gobblin Oid (Aug 11, 2011)

hahahahaaha Les should not even be compared to Bear. Is this a joke?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Gobblin Oid said:


> hahahahaaha Les should not even be compared to Bear. Is this a joke?



Not hardly... the article was written by one of the homer Bama sports writers on AL.com 




> http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2011/06/countdown_to_football_68_days.html
> 
> Les Miles is the butt of many jokes about his hat, his grass chewing and his clock management. But it's usually the LSU coach that ends up having the last laugh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2011)

Les is a Yankee isn't he?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Resica said:


> Les is a Yankee isn't he?



What's your point snow boy???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> #1 - Don't be quoting my post till I'm through carefully skewing the facts.
> 
> #2 - Unlike Phat Phil, I usually win my SEC championship games.



Les is 1 and 1 on that count. Phil was 1 and 2,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Les is 1 and 1 on that count. Phil was 1 and 2,,,,,,,,,



Les is 1-0 on SECCG and Fulmer was 2-3


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Les is 1-0 on SECCG and Fulmer was 2-3


Ya' gotta make it to the show to have the opportunity to lose one......for sore!!


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What's your point snow boy???



Blasphemy. You are a Southerner. Having a Yankee coach  supercede Bear Bryant should be sickening, shouldn't it? I don't see near enough snow.


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2011)

I understand you Louisiana folks loved Sherman in the day at your school, but I don't think the vast majority of southerners care for Cump.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The article used the following criteria: "Rank is by winning percentage for coaches who have coached at least 10 years total and have coached at least 5 years for team(s) at any time associated with the SEC"
> 
> Perhaps if you disagree with the author of the article, you should contact him:  Mark Inabinett @ www.AL.com
> 
> Until then, I'll take great pride in knowing that Miles has beat out the Bear!



To be fair, we need to compare Bear over his first six seasons with Alabama instead of his whole tenure there.

Miles' winning percentage is coming up to 78.48% after 6 seaons with LSU. Bear's winning percentage after his first 6 seasons at Alabama comes up to 80.77%. Bear followed up with records of 10-1, 9-1-1, and 11-0 over the next 3 seasons. That means that Miles has some pretty steep ground to make up over these next few years if he wants his winning percentage to pass Bear's. Still, 78.48% is pretty darn good.

Please check my math and I'll apologize and stand corrected if I'm mistaken.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 11, 2011)

****Lose Les, Win More****



Les Miles said:


> Here's my favorite t-shirt



Better save that one, you'll need it this season...

*V*


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> Better save that one, you'll need it this season...
> 
> *V*



I'm gonna make it 5-2 when the tide goes out on 11/5.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm gonna make it 5-2 when the tide goes out on 11/5.


Missed your does of Lithium again tonight huh?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Missed your does of Lithium again tonight huh?



It ain't Lithium... it's Bull's Eye Bermuda.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes sir, after a win tonight Miles will be better than Saban and The Bear... 



> http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2011/06/countdown_to_football_68_days.html
> 
> Les Miles is the butt of many jokes about his hat, his grass chewing and his clock management. But it's usually the LSU coach that ends up having the last laugh.
> 
> ...


----------



## gin house (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the bear just rose from the grave and pimpsmacked Les and the Lsu players..........21-0   SHUTOUT,    Lsu never made it across midfield the whole game.........    All those stats are a prime example of they mean nothing....LOL.   Good win Bammers and ROLL TIDE from a gamecocks fan!  This is about as good as the outback bowl and the orange bowl.......What a year, lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2012)

Les Miles sounded like the complete idiot he is in that post game interview with Erin Andrews.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Les Miles sounded like the complete idiot he is in that post game interview with Erin Andrews.



I think he sounded dejected, but not like an idiot. That was a tough pill to swallow, and I think he was disappointed in his players not executing after so much preparation. Plus no Head Coach wants to send his Seniors away on that kind of loss. He's a great Head Coach and will be back loaded for bear next year. You can bet on that.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 9, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Les Miles sounded like the complete idiot he is in that post game interview with Erin Andrews.



I wouldnt take it that far.. That interview was only moments after the loss. Obviously he was very disappointed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok. He sounded like a dejected idiot. But he did do a little better in the press conference, but no way he is as great a coach as Saban or the Bear.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2012)

LSU is loaded for next year, I would not doubt that they will be the SEC representative in the champiuonship game.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 10, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Les Miles sounded like the complete idiot he is in that post game interview with Erin Andrews.




Geez.   Sometimes you guys have no class at all.  

Unreal.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2012)

Anybody who thinks Les Miles is as good as the Bear is a total idjit.  There is no comparison yet.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 10, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Les Miles sounded like the complete idiot he is in that post game interview with Erin Andrews.



I wouldn't call Les Miles an idiot. Actually, he is a heck of a coach. He sounded disappointed and deflated, but not like an idiot.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I wouldn't call Les Miles an idiot. Actually, he is a heck of a coach. He sounded disappointed and deflated, but not like an idiot.



I have to agree, though I believe he made a mistake leaving Jefferson in the game and not giving Lee a chance.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 10, 2012)

For some unknown reason, Les has always favored Jefferson over Lee. It freaking drives me insane.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 10, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I have to agree, though I believe he made a mistake leaving Jefferson in the game and not giving Lee a chance.



I agree, but I'm glad he didn't.


----------



## Tvveedie (Jan 10, 2012)

I figured this would be about Saban being the next Bear.    Miles did not show that level of quality based on the performance of his team last nite.  Good coach yes, but not Bear caliber as of late.


----------

